# I started to order Papa John's, then WTF?!



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I large pizza and two liter, would of cost $36.00 ! I thought, damn, and went and got my own food.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

They hit you with a ton of fees. No wonder so many don’t tip.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> They hit you with a ton of fees. No wonder so many don't tip.


Yeah, I stop delivering weeks ago!


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

I've said before, as a delivery driver I cannot afford to have my food delivered.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Tip is in the delivery fee


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I started a order a few weeks ago. $30 worth of food would have cost me $60 after the fees and tip. I jumped in to the car and drove 6 miles up the road, and spent $30.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I large pizza and two liter, would of cost $36.00 ! I thought, damn, and went and got my own food.


What platform was that on? Sounds like UE! I've ordered from DD several times and never got robbed like that but I have heard that UE is really sticking it to people lately.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Seriously $36 for a pizza and a two liter?

Yeah that's to the point where i'd drive myself...

What the heck uber, god damn..


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

One large pizza with two toppings $7.99 and one litter of Coke 99 cents = $10 MAX
I ain’t use shiet UE DD GH to deliver my food!
And I ain’t deliver shiet for people who don’t tip!
NO TIP NO SHIET!


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

It's called price gouging, that Uber said they wouldn't do during Covid


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Timlee252525 said:


> One large pizza with two toppings $7.99 and one litter of Coke 99 cents = $10 MAX
> I ain't use shiet UE DD GH to deliver my food!
> And I ain't deliver shiet for people who don't tip!
> NO TIP NO SHIET!


Pappa john's is a little bit higher than that.

A large Spinach alfredo for carry out is like $18,


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Seamus said:


> What platform was that on? Sounds like UE! I've ordered from DD several times and never got robbed like that but I have heard that UE is really sticking it to people lately.


Doordash!



IthurstwhenIP said:


> Tip is in the delivery fee


It was automatically selected at six dollars.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Doordash!


Wow that's insane. WTF would pay that for a Papa John's pizza? Doordash is doing a lot of shady things lately. They are preparing for an upcoming IPO and are obviously following the Uber and Lyft formula preceding the IPO to demonstrate to the market they can have an operational profit. In order to accomplish this they are obviously padding the bill to the customer and flooding the territories with new drivers so they can lower the driver pay. Bad time to drive for Doordash for at least the next few months. I switched to GH as my primary.


----------



## Driver100 (Aug 1, 2015)

I have grown to appreciate tipping both as a driver and a rider (customer).

Tipping ought always be voluntary but if the business model relies on it to pay drivers,
it ought be something like a presumptive 15% tip added on with the ability of the customer
to retract or adjust up or down. From an Uber standpoint, there ought be an additional $5
delivery fee, split uber/driver, e.g. 25/75; on top of what is paid now to make it fair for all.
Delivery is a value-added service.

E.g. Ordering a $20 pizza would be something like:
$7 ordinary Uber miles/time charge
$5 delivery charge
15% presumptive tip

$36.80 total ($4.80 retractable tip)

One McDonald's combo meal @$6
would cost something like $20.70 ($2.70 retractable tip)

A customer would just have to decide if the value added delivery is worth it to them.
They can always pickup at the restaurant or eat in store if they do not.
OR the store can do its own deliveries from in-house.


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

jacked up menu prices + uber delivery fee + service fee + tips= too expensive.. rip off at epic proportions..

When I eat at Mcdonalds, I scan through the value menu , nothing else.. When you order through the app, there is no value menu like 1 hamburger for a dollar.. Plus I cannot use the scanned coupon code.

my budget is 10 bucks on food everyday.. i aint spending mad cash on service fees + tips...

breakfast lunch and dinner =10 bucks max


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Yeah, screw Papa John's! They lost our business a year or two ago when they changed their rewards system badly. We had enough points for like 4 large pizzas. After they were done reworking it we couldn't even get breadsticks. Then their prices went crazy high. The pizza is typically better than the other chains but not at those prices.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

bethswannns said:


> jacked up menu prices + uber delivery fee + service fee + tips= too expensive.. rip off at epic proportions..
> 
> When I eat at Mcdonalds, I scan through the value menu , nothing else.. When you order through the app, there is no value menu like 1 hamburger for a dollar.. Plus I cannot use the scanned coupon code.
> 
> ...


Where do you get your $3.33 for breakfast $3.33 for lunch and $3.33 for dinner?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> A large Spinach alfredo for carry out is like $18,


That's a great pizza and worth the big bucks.


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

Timlee252525 said:


> Where do you get your $3.33 for breakfast $3.33 for lunch and $3.33 for dinner?


I can give you an example of how I eat..

If I buy a pound of boneless spare ribs or roast pork or roast duck (cost 10-12 dollars), I can divide it into several meals. Rice/noodle and vegetable is cheap. I also don't like to eat too much meat at once..

if you cook it yourself, it is the cheapest. spare ribs is only cost 3 bucks/pound.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I large pizza and two liter, would of cost $36.00 ! I thought, damn, and went and got my own food.


15-30%+ UE charge, certain franchises get favorable prices... small restaurants get hit hard... Chipotle adds 1$ to its burrito+ service fee. Not much competition for UE and DD.
Domino has 7.99$ large pizza, 5.99 med pizza :smiles:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Tip is in the delivery fee


Tips have slacked off Dramatically.

Covid is no Longer a Fear Monger.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

See what happens when one lives in fear. You get taken advantage of.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Timlee252525 said:


> One large pizza with two toppings $7.99 and one litter of Coke 99 cents = $10 MAX
> I ain't use shiet UE DD GH to deliver my food!
> And I ain't deliver shiet for people who don't tip!
> NO TIP NO SHIET!


What pizza place sells a liter of coke for .99 cents?
.99 cents is more like a supermarket sale price.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

DJJoeyZ said:


> What pizza place sells a liter of coke for .99 cents?
> .99 cents is more like a supermarket sale price.


I go to domino's and then the supermarket next door.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

That's Papa Murphys prices where I'm at. 
And your have to cook it yourself.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Iann said:


> That's Papa Murphys prices where I'm at.
> And your have to cook it yourself.


That is terrible pizza!!


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Tips have slacked off Dramatically.
> 
> Covid is no Longer a Fear Monger.


the first week when they declared it as a pandemic, it was the best.. no cars on the street, no people... tips were high as hell...

after 600/week is over, people realized the state PUA alone is not enough to support a living then the fear monger suddenly disappeared.. lol


----------



## lOOKATmE (Mar 18, 2020)

Maybe consider eating healthier food.......just saying


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Tip is in the delivery fee


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

I sometimes think that some drivers should advertise themselves to local restaurants. Someone in my city suggested that people should do that. Take a percentage of total delivery sells without the hassle of having these large corporations from taking 30% of the pie and leaving the driver with 5-10% and the business owner with 60% (if that) of gross sells.


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I large pizza and two liter, would of cost $36.00 ! I thought, damn, and went and got my own food.


I've delivered Papa John's via UE a few times for people way out of the delivery area. Always a huge tip.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

12,000$ tip 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...elivery-driver-struggling-make-ends-meet.html


----------



## Cereal Killer (Aug 10, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I large pizza and two liter, would of cost $36.00 ! I thought, damn, and went and got my own food.


You're paying for the convenience. Stop complaining and pay the damn app. It tastes better when it costs more. Stop being broke.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ve been telling my wife that it’s better to just pick it up yourself for years.

#1 It’s cheaper
NO TIP and no delivery charge and when you call the restaurant directly you’re not getting the inflated prices for the food that the restaurants add on to offset their Gig App fees

#2
If the order is incorrect you can catch it right there and have them correct it.

#3 Your food will be much fresher
If you call ahead and meet the food when it comes out the oven. All you have to do is take it straight home. If you order delivery it might sit under a lamp for 20+ minutes and then the driver might even have a different delivery he has to drop off first before dropping yours off.

So pretty much if you have a car there is really no logical reason to order delivery unless you’re intoxicated and can’t legally drive.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> So pretty much if you have a car there is really no logical reason to order delivery unless you're intoxicated and can't legally drive.


What about for when you just finished round one and you know by the end of round 2 you'll need a snack break before round 3?

Wait...

In that case your too liquored up to drive...

my bad... your 100% right.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I stopped ordering from a place because their online prices got outrageously high.

Turns out it wasn't their website i was using but one of the delivery services website.

They were tacking on multiple charges then ordering the pizza for me.

I forget which one but I haven't bought from that pizzeria in over a year.

The other night (I've cut back pizza consumption from 3 nights a week down to once every 2 weeks), I drove to another pizzeria because I was already driving home.

I ordered a large pepperoni, pineapple, sausage with no sauce. Thought it would be around 18 bux.

The young lady have me some late night discount and it came out to 12 bux.

Sometimes I'll walk to this pizzeria and pick it up myself. I figure I offset some calories from the pizza by walking six blocks.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> They hit you with a ton of fees. No wonder so many don't tip.


They don't have a problem paying these apps the fees but suddenly can't afford to tip drivers a few bucks? :/

That's what's called BS.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> They don't have a problem paying these apps the fees but suddenly can't afford to tip drivers a few bucks? :/
> 
> That's what's called BS.


&#128175;


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Why do I get the feeling pizza delivery drivers probably make way way more money than Uber Eats drivers. Because of all the fees and marked up prices with Uber Eats I usually tip the drivers around 20%. But a pizza delivery driver with less fees than Uber Eats I will tip 5 to 10 bucks on every run. I'm just saying some of you should reconsider and do pizza instead on Friday and Saturday nights, you'll probably make as much money in those two nights as you would all week with Uber Eats


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

bethswannns said:


> my budget is 10 bucks on food everyday


Bear buys most of bear's food at Kroger, but bear still spends at least $50 per day.


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

tmart said:


> Why do I get the feeling pizza delivery drivers probably make way way more money than Uber Eats drivers. Because of all the fees and marked up prices with Uber Eats I usually tip the drivers around 20%. But a pizza delivery driver with less fees than Uber Eats I will tip 5 to 10 bucks on every run. I'm just saying some of you should reconsider and do pizza instead on Friday and Saturday nights, you'll probably make as much money in those two nights as you would all week with Uber Eats


I can tell u never work at pizza place like pizza but or Dominos.
On Friday, Saturday and Sunday they have 10 drivers at store I get one order per hour bcz its many drivers.
Best money to work is Monday thru Wednesday less drivers and u get stack orders bzc they have no choice on weekends u get nothing but singles and u do 1 order if u lucky 2 per hour so u make somewhere around 10 $ per hour.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Capitalism said:


> I can tell u never work at pizza place like pizza but or Dominos.
> On Friday, Saturday and Sunday they have 10 drivers at store I get one order per hour bcz its many drivers.
> Best money to work is Monday thru Wednesday less drivers and u get stack orders bzc they have no choice on weekends u get nothing but singles and u do 1 order if u lucky 2 per hour so u make somewhere around 10 $ per hour.


There's a local pizza place where I live that has tons of drivers, sometimes when I accept orders from them on a weekend the drivers are in and out, one time the owner was on the phone calling a driver begging him to come to work, I'd be very skeptical doing deliveries where cash is involved I wouldn't want to get robbed.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> I've been telling my wife that it's better to just pick it up yourself for years.
> 
> #1 It's cheaper
> NO TIP and no delivery charge and when you call the restaurant directly you're not getting the inflated prices for the food that the restaurants add on to offset their Gig App fees
> ...


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

rideshareapphero said:


> There's a local pizza place where I live that has tons of drivers, sometimes when I accept orders from them on a weekend the drivers are in and out, one time the owner was on the phone calling a driver begging him to come to work, I'd be very skeptical doing deliveries where cash is involved I wouldn't want to get robbed.


I see lots of pizza places with hiring delivery drivers $20/hr signs. 
Is everything done with cash for the drivers? Hourly pay, tips, collecting pizza payments?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

DJJoeyZ said:


> I see lots of pizza places with hiring delivery drivers $20/hr signs.
> Is everything done with cash for the drivers? Hourly pay, tips, collecting pizza payments?


I don't know how they get paid, but I assume orders that are placed over the phone are cod which means there's cash involved.


----------

